
Facebook is the message - te_chris
http://christopherbull.name/2015/12/02/facebook-is-the-message/
======
tobyc
This is made all the more obvious by their relentless push of 'Memories'.
Which just serve to drag up moments from a time when people actually shared
relevant/fun content on Facebook.

~~~
te_chris
OP here: Hadn't even considered that aspect, but that's so true. It's weird
that facebook consider it so necessary to remind people how their service used
to be fun.

